# Kindle won't work



## largol33t71 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi, this is my very first post. I got a second generation Kindle for X-mas and (fortunately) haven't downloaded any books yet. It was working fine for several days. The battery level dropped to about 30% since I was using the WiFi. I turned it off and plugged it into the charger through an AC outlet. I went to dinner and came back two hours later. It won't turn on! I pushed the button and the green LED stays on for about 1-2 seconds but the screen doesn't show up! I tried a reset by holding it down for 15 seconds. Nothing. I tried letting it charge for another minute and it still won't turn on. I've tried ten times to turn it on! I can't think of anything else. I need help please. Has anyone had their Kindle refuse to turn on?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

How long have you let it charge? If it was completely dead - and it may be - it can take 3-4 hours to charge. Let it go that long, and if it doesn't start up on its own, restart it by holding the slider switch for 15 to *40+* seconds until the Kindle reboots.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Try holding the power switch a little longer, usually around 20 seconds...then wait about 10 to 15 seconds and see if it flashes on/off.  Then the Kindle should restart (amazon logo) and a progress bar showing the reboot.  I think you have to do this while its unplugged, as it is a hard-reset.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Largo. . .you said 'second generation' but if you have WiFi it's actually the third generation Kindle.  Often referred to as the K3.  This is only important so that we're sure we're talking about the right device. . . .there are minor differences in functionality.

You've been given information on how to do a hard restart. . .be sure it's fully charged (light is green), unplug it, and then slide and hold the switch for up to 30-40 seconds.  Yes it seems like a long time.  This should restart the device.

If this doesn't work, you should contact Kindle Customer Support (www.amazon.com/kindlesupport). The first thing they'll probably do is walk you through the above, but if it doesn't work they may have some other things you can try.  At the least, they'll replace your device.  Be sure to let them know you just got it for Christmas as it may still be considered with in the 'new replacement' window until January 31.


----------

